# aid for using on metal taper candle molds



## berkshire bee

If you use the old fashioned metal molds to make taper candles, you know the hardest part is putting on clips to hold the wicks and keeping them lined up. I finally decided to do something about the frustration. I know I could just buy all rubber molds but they are very expensive and my customers like the fact that the candles are made in old fashioned style molds. 
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/candle making/100_0930.jpg
http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/candle making/100_0931.jpg


----------



## cdanderson

Thats neat...

How much trouble do you have getting the candles out of the mold ?


----------



## berkshire bee

When you first use the molds you have to spray with mold release spray. After a while you can just spray every few times. I've never had any trouble getting the candles out. If they seem tight after the wax cools, pop them in the freezer for 5 minutes and they come right out.


----------



## cdanderson

Thanks... that encourages me to give it a try. I've been using the flex mold but you can only pour one candle at a time (unless you are rich enough to buy several ) !


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch

Do your metal mold candles have a "seam" in them from the mold?


----------



## berkshire bee

yes there is a seam mark but it doesn't affect anything and customers don't "seem", pardon the pun, to mind


----------



## AltamontBee

That is a really neat set-up. I use metal molds for tapers also-I may have to try to put something together like that.

I've never had much of a problem getting the candles out, either. I use the release spray, and sometimes run a little hot water over them.

Jennifer


----------



## berkshire bee

You'll notice in the picture that I cut grooves in the sticks. This and the little tabs glued on the ends keeps the whole thing from shifting once you set it on the mold. One end is left open so that you can slide it in place after you've threaded the wick. 
I've found that after the candles are well cooled, you can usually push down on them as if you were trying to push them into the mold. They "pop" and lift right out. If that doesn't work a few minutes in the freezer has never failed for me.


----------



## jacquster

Dear Sir - I stumbled across this forum while searching for info about this old-fashioned metal taper mold I am about to purchase. I could not find ANYTHING to help me. When I opened up your photos, I nearly fell off my chair - it is the exact one in question!

I'm new at candle-making, but want to make tapers in this device. How do you keep the wick taught and what do you use to plug up the hole at the tapered end? Is there directions somewhere on using this thing? Really appreciate ANY help or direction you can give me --- 

Thanks, Jackie


----------



## berkshire bee

Here's a link to some more photos and explanations for making tapered beeswax candles
http://s182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/candle making/

spray inside with release spray
thread the wicking
seal tips with mold sealer
center and secure wicks
pour the wax
let cool
remove candles and finish bottoms (taper)


----------



## jacquster

WOW --- pictures and all!! Thank you! Now I just need to know what ply WICK to use! Do you use a website where you purchase your wicks?

I'm excited about getting started! Jackie


----------



## berkshire bee

I usually buy from Betterbee since I go there often enough I use #2 wicking.


----------



## beedeetee

I just got the same metal taper mold (six candle version). Did you have to expand the holes for the wicking? There is no way I can get the 2/0 wicking into the holes as the mold came. 

I notice that you use putty on the ends to keep the wax from flowing out the bottom, so I assume that you probably had to expand the holes a little.


----------



## berkshire bee

Yes, I expand the holes. You can use a nail and wiggle around to open the holes. Then use mold sealer after wicking. It's reusable. I've been using the same package for a couple of years.


----------



## candlaman

berkshire bee said:


> Yes, I expand the holes. You can use a nail and wiggle around to open the holes. Then use mold sealer after wicking. It's reusable. I've been using the same package for a couple of years.


No need to use mold sealer. Just set mold on damp sponge. The tips of the molds will be damp and cool and the wax will harden before it runs out of the wick hole.

Candlaman


----------



## berkshire bee

Candlaman, thanks for that tip. I'll give it a try. It will save a bit of time


----------



## mpearson88

Hi,

You could also put one board across length wise that is the width of the center of the candles. One piece of wick for all 8 candles looping through. The board will cover half the holes, but you can nudge it aside as you pour each side. Here is a video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unKipeSc9Ds

m



berkshire bee said:


> If you use the old fashioned metal molds to make taper candles, you know the hardest part is putting on clips to hold the wicks and keeping them lined up. I finally decided to do something about the frustration. I know I could just buy all rubber molds but they are very expensive and my customers like the fact that the candles are made in old fashioned style molds.
> http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/candle making/100_0930.jpg
> http://i182.photobucket.com/albums/x222/berkshirebee/candle making/100_0931.jpg


----------



## berkshire bee

I like the idea of the single board cut to the width of the centerline.
As far as using hot glue on the wick, how do you get it out? It seems like it would affect how it burns.


----------



## mpearson88

berkshire bee said:


> I like the idea of the single board cut to the width of the centerline.
> As far as using hot glue on the wick, how do you get it out? It seems like it would affect how it burns.


I have not done this method and actually found some inexpensive poly molds. I will probably use the tin also. However, I have worked with hot glue extensively and can say that it will just pop off in one piece easily when done. I do like the pour on a wet sponge tip so the hot glue is not needed. The single board seems so simple, especially when compared to the intricate boards with bobby pins.

best,
m


----------



## rkwday

On these old fashioned molds are y'all using 2/0 or #2? I'm new to candlemaking, but I have seen both of these sizes recommended across the internet so I'm confused.


----------

